# Should I be concerned?



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I am 5 weeks and 4 days pregnant after our first tx with iui. I am very confused ....

I did a digital clear blue test on Sunday evening and it came back PREGNANT 3 + weeks. I have done one tonight and it said PREGNANT 2 - 3 weeks. I am now in a real state. I've already had one bio-chemical pregnancy last december (natural) and fear this means my hcg level is falling. Any suggestions? I am beside myself with worry.

AM xx 

PS I just did another - went back to 3 + weeks! I'm so confused.

PPS I don't have any bleeding.


----------



## Jillypops (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi there &        
I have never done the test that says how many weeks.. But I'm guessing it works like the normal pee sticks by detecting HCG in urine.. which can fluctuate during the day.. I can understand the worry  after your heartache in  December   but you must step away from the pee sticks if you can..     
I hope your scan isnt too far away & that will put your mind at rest. pop on the IUI bumps thread they are all supportive & will understand how your feeling xxxxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to me. You don't know how much it means to me. I have been so upset tonight, obesssing about the pee result and the fact that I've no makor preggy symptoms. At least I'm not bleeding. Is that right that the levels fluctuate? I didn't know that. Could that explain it then? I did have a glass of Kaliber non alcoholic lager prior to doing the test. Could that have watered it down?

When are the hch levels the highest then? it's odd that I did another after 60 mins and it returned to 3 +. Hubby was trying to calm me on the phone earlier. He summed it up by saying that I wouldn't have worried had I done a manual one as it would just have given me a cross and no conception date. You know what it's like when you've waited so long to conceive, you're so frightened that it's going to be taken away from you. Are the chances of miscarriage any higher/lower after tx, do you know. trying to tell myself that they SHOULD be lower as only the best wrigglers were inseminated. I am truly bonkers! AM xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi AM!

I don't know anything about this test, HCG level, or pregnancy for that matter (   ) but I know that stressing about anything is never good.  

Sending you a huuuuuge hug.

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive massive hugs xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hun, Very sorry for your previous history   totally understand your stress levels. The levels will be stronger if you have held the wee for longer too so these things are all a bit loose and varied. can you contact your clinic for blood tests which are far more accurate and would give you  much more of the info you need? Are you booked for an early scan too? I really hope (and odds are on your side that it is) that is very well with lil jellybean and that you have a fantastic reason to celebrate the awesome BFP! 
You are welcome to join us on the BFP thread - we are here to support you too hun!

Much love and best wishes and congratulations on your bfp. Try - somehow - to keep calm and positive hun.   

Love Charlie xxx


----------

